# Watch display stands. What do you use?



## thewatchidiot

Today I got a robot watch stand. Put a Mr.Jones number cruncher on and now I wish I had ordered several so I could enjoy robot wars.




































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure

ah, a robot stand. 

For a sec, I thought it was a picture of the latest MB&F...


----------



## Aspyred

Time Exposure said:


> ah, a robot stand.
> 
> For a sec, I thought it was a picture of the latest MB&F...


Haha, well said!

I honestly put my watches in sealed plastic bags with one of those dessicant (?) bags to remove moisture and store them away.

Certainly not the most presentable, but I hope it's a safe way to store them.


----------



## stbob

Recently acquired this grovey display/storage mini motorcycle helmet...


----------



## obomomomo

Lol!
It makes an interesting table clock.


----------



## Nokie

Your robot stand is very cool and unique. Not something you normally think of using as a watch stand.

Very creative.


----------



## S20000

Yeah, that Rolex in the invicta helmet looks quite funny haha


----------



## UB-04

thewatchidiot said:


> Today I got a robot watch stand. Put a Mr.Jones number cruncher on and now I wish I had ordered several so I could enjoy robot wars.
> View attachment 15186179
> 
> View attachment 15186181
> 
> View attachment 15186183
> 
> View attachment 15186185
> 
> View attachment 15186183
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've been looking for any number of models like this stand. If you have any links to share, please do. Thanks!


----------



## thewatchidiot

Please check a recent post for the link


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Artman

Mecha-Godzilla holds my watches.


----------



## kiledee16

I've tried looking for the Robot stands for a long time and can never find them. Haha. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot

kiledee16 said:


> I've tried looking for the Robot stands for a long time and can never find them. Haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Here's a couple links for you:









Robotoys


Robotoys is the perfect original robotic watchstand.



shop.madgallery.ch










ROBOTOYS







www.robotoys.kr





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian_Kyle

I started printing my own stands, just basic ones to start for now but eventually I'll be getting into more detailed/crazy designs!









Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy




----------



## Canadian_Kyle

TheSeikoGuy said:


>


That's so cool! Where did you get it from??

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

Canadian_Kyle said:


> That's so cool! Where did you get it from??
> 
> Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


From the MB&F gallery. I think you need to be on a wait list though


----------



## R_P_C

I've really come to like these:








Granted, they're not a robot or anything else cool, but they work well.


----------



## Porky4774

I made a lamp to charge the lume before bed, and added a movement cushion to change straps on.


----------



## Yukoner1

Lume charging before bed ! That's a neat way to do it. Very cool !


----------



## fransiscus

TheSeikoGuy said:


>


Nice one. Looking foward to buy this one day.

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## InitialAndPitch

Porky4774 said:


> I made a lamp to charge the lume before bed, and added a movement cushion to change straps on.
> View attachment 15945232
> View attachment 15945233


I admire the skill that went into that.


----------



## Porky4774

InitialAndPitch said:


> I admire the skill that went into that.


Thank you, I'm an electrician so it was a fun project. I was off for 3 weeks back in December in between switching jobs and was bored, but it was something I had in the back of my mind for awhile. If I remember right I think I only spent about $25-30.


----------



## BumperX

Canadian_Kyle said:


> I started printing my own stands, just basic ones to start for now but eventually I'll be getting into more detailed/crazy designs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


I really like this design. I have my G-Shock with an Atomic clock on some cheap-o stand purchased off eBay. It sits next to my watch box and I use the time on this to set my mechanical ones. The stand has horrible balance and the watch will fall over a lot. Would you be interested in a 1:1 trade? Something I created (see my signature) for one of your stands? If so, please PM me. Regardless, good job on the stand. Looks really nice. Much better than the lucite


----------



## rr82

thewatchidiot said:


> Today I got a robot watch stand. Put a Mr.Jones number cruncher on and now I wish I had ordered several so I could enjoy robot wars.
> View attachment 15186179
> 
> View attachment 15186181
> 
> View attachment 15186183
> 
> View attachment 15186185
> 
> View attachment 15186183
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It looks great, bud. Great job.


----------



## munizfire

stbob said:


> Recently acquired this grovey display/storage mini motorcycle helmet...


Oh, the irony in this. For what it's worth, it's a pretty neat display.


----------



## Canadian_Kyle

I love the little helmet haha

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cholewski

never used a display stand, but there are some interesting options here


----------



## justinloos88

That’s hilarious


----------



## Tuna holic

Porky4774 said:


> I made a lamp to charge the lume before bed, and added a movement cushion to change straps on.
> View attachment 15945232
> View attachment 15945233


That is super cool bro, very impressed!


----------



## OutdoorsFamilyMan

Porky4774 said:


> I made a lamp to charge the lume before bed, and added a movement cushion to change straps on.
> View attachment 15945232
> View attachment 15945233


this is one of the main reasons I just joined. For the last week I've been setting a paper cup over my watch with my Olight S1 dangling from the inside of the cup via a magnet on the top of the cup. It worked fine but I want a more permanent solution. Any advice on the best type of bulbs to use to charge the lume?


----------



## Porky4774

OutdoorsFamilyMan said:


> this is one of the main reasons I just joined. For the last week I've been setting a paper cup over my watch with my Olight S1 dangling from the inside of the cup via a magnet on the top of the cup. It worked fine but I want a more permanent solution. Any advice on the best type of bulbs to use to charge the lume?


Best bulbs to use are UV. They instantly charge your lume, but they glow purple . So I actually bought a $3 UV flashlight off Amazon. I'm sure they make UV halogen replacements which Is what I used for my lamp, I just haven't really looked for them because the ones I used work pretty good


----------



## Dietzster

Porky4774 said:


> I made a lamp to charge the lume before bed, and added a movement cushion to change straps on.
> View attachment 15945232
> View attachment 15945233


Nice!


----------



## Dietzster




----------



## keisuke_z

OutdoorsFamilyMan said:


> this is one of the main reasons I just joined. For the last week I've been setting a paper cup over my watch with my Olight S1 dangling from the inside of the cup via a magnet on the top of the cup. It worked fine but I want a more permanent solution. Any advice on the best type of bulbs to use to charge the lume?


I got one of these UV flashlights a couple months back and it’s absolutely amazing for supercharging lume: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B075GWKN83


----------



## Earthjade

Alder wood. 
Made in Japan.


----------



## brash47

thewatchidiot said:


> Today I got a robot watch stand. Put a Mr.Jones number cruncher on and now I wish I had ordered several so I could enjoy robot wars.
> View attachment 15186179
> 
> View attachment 15186181
> 
> View attachment 15186183
> 
> View attachment 15186185
> 
> View attachment 15186183
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok I'd be scared to sleep at night with that roaming the halls.....

Very cool. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

I use captain America.


----------

